
Do you need a Blockchain? Probably less than Wüst and Gervais think you do - davidgerard
https://davidgerard.co.uk/blockchain/2018/02/10/do-you-need-a-blockchain-probably-less-than-wust-and-gervais-think-you-do/
======
SemiTom
Whatever the issues surrounding cryptocurrencies, their underlying blockchain
networks have a remarkable record. [https://semiengineering.com/blockchain-
hype-reality-and-oppo...](https://semiengineering.com/blockchain-hype-reality-
and-opportunities/)

